# How to boot bootable iso over network with PXE ?



## r9 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like if some could give me some pointers. It would be great if some one actually did this. I would like instead booting from CD/DVD that I could use network boot to start Kaspersky Rescue Disk and Acronis Bootable Disk. I have read some tutorials on how to create diskless station, network GRUB loader and how to install Ubuntu from network. But non of them are what I`m looking for. To make it work I would have to combine them. I`m not that expirienced Linux user. So any ideas are welcome.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2010)

+1 to this id also like some insight to this


----------



## v12dock (Mar 8, 2010)

This might help 
http://www.ultimatedeployment.org/


----------

